# Solved: Downloading Internet Files



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have bellsouth DSL but takes a long time to download a program...trying to download AVAST.....an error comes up...CANT OPEN THE SELF EXTRACT ARCHIVE...I follow directions to clear cache ..then re download the softwear..another error message....
ERROR could not be saved because the source file could not be read
Please help...I got to get anti virus control on windows xp...have AVG anti virus, but that program wont update


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is AVG installed and running? You may want to completely uninstall it before trying a new one. They can conflict and may block one another to prevent computer problems.

Are you downloading to the desktop or to where?


----------



## wfwolfe (Jan 8, 2008)

you can download agv8 free, it will install while avg7.5 is still up and working, but will remove avg7.5 before installing. newbies.ws has a direct link in their resources. I have downloaded it to my computer, installed and scanned already.

frank


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I uninstalled AVG , but still cant download AVAST...download to desktop


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you tried to download anything else? Give it a shot - download a copy of AVG antivirus as a test, or the Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool from the Windows Update site. If you can't get these either, the problem may not be with Avast.

Have you downloaded anything recently, right before you first noticed this issue?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

The only program that can be downloaded and opened is REGCURE...I can download AVG or AVAST sometimes ..but always error...says could not be saved because the source file could not be read....or error says 1006 is not a valid win32 application or error in opening the self extract file ...should I buy REGCURE?????


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

If it were my decision to make, I wouldn't buy Regcure, but that's really up to you.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

RegCure is a Registry "cleaner". Don't buy it nor use any other, even a free one! See explanation below.

{redoak}

Advice and Info re Registry 'cleaners'- excerpts from TSG, 10-07

The main reason they are apt to cause problems is because the cleaners do NOT just clean up stuff left over from uninstalls. They also "guess" that other items need to be deleted, many times incorrectly. They also attempt to "fix" references to files that no longer exist.

As a result, you can end up with programs that no longer work, functions that no longer work and in some cases a PC that will no longer boot.

There is no performance gains to be had by running these things. Windows does not read the entire registry when it is looking for something. It uses the keys which allow them to go straight to the item that they are looking for.

References:
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643
http://www.computerhope.com/registry.htm

If you really want to see how active the registry is in your normal running environment, download and run Regmon.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-ca/sysinternals/bb896652.aspx

As you will see, the registry is constantly being accessed. If, for each of these, the entire file was being searched, your PC would be amazingly slow and not responsive.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

sher187 
you should read this:
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/regcure-c4155.html


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks all of you for all your great answers.......I wondered about REGCURE because I can not download from the internet and I need to UPDATE AVG or install a new program for ANTI virus.....
Cant get updates because of errors as in earlier threads


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I will move you to the Malware removal forum, but, you should review the first thread for instructions on how to download, install and run Hijack This. It can be downloaded from another computer if necessary, and transferred that way.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I scanned and here is the log file for HIJACK THIS:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:52:47 PM, on 6/9/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL =

http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL

= http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sb/*http://www.yah

oo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page =

http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet

Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar -

{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D}

- (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: load= 
F3 - REG:win.ini: run= 
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E}

- (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper -

{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper -

{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper -

{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program

files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} -

C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE

C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and

Settings\Owner\Local

Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup

-product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend

Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet

Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet

Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and

Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program

Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program

Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_Magentic]

C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.e

xe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_IncrediMail]

C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_ins

tall.exe -startup -product IncrediMail
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software

Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard

and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY

FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet

Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet

Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program

Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and

Settings\Owner\Local

Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup

-product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe

/STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program

Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run]

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run]

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run]

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run]

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User

'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program

Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program

Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft

Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft

SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box -

C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program

files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search -

http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZCfox000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word -

res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program

files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page -

res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program

files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English -

res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console -

{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program

Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} -

C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 -

{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network

Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger -

{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX

Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine

Advantage Validation Tool) -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124}

(ImagePad.ctlImagePad) -

http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE

Class) -

http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} -

http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. -

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. -

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. -

C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision

Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase

Software Corp. - C:\Program

Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software

Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program

Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA

Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 11204 bytes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks, can you do it once again though, and this time choose wordwarp turned off so that it's easier to read?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:52:47 PM, on 6/9/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - (no file)
F3 - REG:win.ini: load= 
F3 - REG:win.ini: run= 
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup -product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_IncrediMail] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe -startup -product IncrediMail
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZCfox000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124} (ImagePad.ctlImagePad) - http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 11204 bytes


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Very good. Thanks, I've asked someone else to have a look at it, I'm not qualified to help  So, sit tight, if no one is available tonight, it may be tomorrow.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware form *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply along with a new HijackThis log please.

Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Thanks Karen!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help....
File from MALWARE
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.16
Database version: 845

1:22:38 PM 6/10/2008
mbam-log-6-10-2008 (13-22-38).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 38651
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 27 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 23
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 2
Files Infected: 6

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2b96d5cc-c5b5-49a5-a69d-cc0a30f9028c} (Adware.Minibug) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cpbrkpie.coupon6ctrl.1 (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9522b3fb-7a2b-4646-8af6-36e7f593073c} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a85a5e6a-de2c-4f4e-99dc-f469df5a0eec} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6e780f0b-bcd6-40cb-b2db-7af47ab4d4a4} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{a138be8b-f051-4802-9a3f-a750a6d862d4} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{87255c51-cd7d-4506-b9ad-97606daf53f3} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9afb8248-617f-460d-9366-d71cdeda3179} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{38a7c9da-8db7-4d0f-a7b1-c4b1a305bddb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{8d292ec0-6792-4a38-82ed-73a087e41ba6} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{98635087-3f5d-418f-990c-b1efe0797a3b} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{127df9b4-d75d-44a6-af78-8c3a8ceb03db} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\acm.acmfactory (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a9aae1ab-9688-42c5-86f5-c12f6b9015ad} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\acm.acmfactory.1 (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{43382522-a846-46f4-ac57-1f71ae6e1086} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{572fb162-c0ba-4edf-8cff-e3846153b9b0} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{72a836d1-bc00-43c0-a941-17960e4fb842} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{df901432-1b9f-4f5b-9e56-301c553f9095} (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\ACM.DLL (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{00a6faf6-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\ (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\Save (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Start Menu\Programs\WhenU (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Save\ACM.dll (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\msimg32.dll (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\f3PSSavr.scr (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Start Menu\Programs\WhenU\Customer Support.lnk (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Start Menu\Programs\WhenU\Uninstall Instructions.lnk (Adware.WhenUSave) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

ogfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:30:20 PM, on 6/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Free\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\ImNotfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 2448 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What have you done with your HijackThis log? 

You seem to have cut of fthe middle section as that's not a complete log. Please post the entire log.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

SORRY
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:16:04 PM, on 6/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_adbe/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
F3 - REG:win.ini: load= 
F3 - REG:win.ini: run= 
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup -product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ImInstaller_IncrediMail] C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe -startup -product IncrediMail
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124} (ImagePad.ctlImagePad) - http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 11051 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's OK. I was just concerned that you may inadvertently deleted some things yourself. 

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

ComboFix 08-06-10.5 - Owner 2008-06-11 15:43:26.1 - NTFSx86
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-05-11 to 2008-06-11 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 34,296 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamcatchme.sys
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 15,864 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-06-06 19:23 . 2008-06-06 19:24 12,296,433 --------- C:\AVG7QT.DAT
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-11 08:00 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-05 13:49 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 13:48 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 14:08 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg7
2008-06-04 11:46 . 2008-06-04 11:46 d-------- C:\Program Files\Panda Security
2008-06-04 06:46 . 2008-06-04 06:46 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphic1 dir
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-05 11:17 d-------- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-05-30 13:22 . 2008-05-30 13:22 d-------- C:\Program Files\D-Link
2008-05-29 17:26 . 2008-05-29 17:59 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\MSN6

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-06-09 21:51 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-06-05 16:10 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\RegCure
2008-06-04 11:47 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes
2008-06-04 11:40 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\DeductionPro 2006
2008-05-28 20:19 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.0
2008-05-28 19:42 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\W Photo Studio Viewer
2008-05-15 16:49 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AdobeUM
2007-05-07 01:25 42,304 ----a-w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 02:56 15360]
"NVIEW"="nview.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 835654 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll]
"updateMgr"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" [2006-03-30 16:45 313472]
"NCLaunch"="C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe" [2004-09-12 07:38 40960]
"Magentic"="C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe" [2008-03-09 11:00 480648]
"BackupNotify"="c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe" [2003-06-22 23:25 24576]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"S3TRAY2"="S3tray2.exe" [2003-02-25 04:33 69632 C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 4640768]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 18:04 52736]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [2003-04-07 09:07 114688]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-09-06 09:10 180269]
"zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" [ ]
"UserFaultCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u" [ ]
"TM Outbreak Agent"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" [ ]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe" [2005-11-10 13:03 36975]
"Reminder"="C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2003-06-17 20:13 118784]
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2002-09-13 23:42 212992]
"PCClient.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe" [ ]
"pccguide.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe" [ ]
"OFFICEKB"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 381440]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-05-03 01:19 323584 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2005-09-16 07:43 274432]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-03-11 17:30 243072]
"HP Software Update"="c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe" [2003-06-14 01:53 49152]
"FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 360448]
"FineReader7NewsReaderPro"="C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe" [ ]
"eTrustPPAP"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe" [ ]
"CaISSDT"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe" [ ]
"AutoTKit"="C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE" [ ]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 13:47 57344 C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE]
"Adobe Photo Downloader"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe" [ ]
"zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe" [ ]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 406016]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 146432]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-02-13 00:01:04 83360]
Service Manager.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe [2002-12-17 17:23:32 74308]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AnyDVD]
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Desktop Search]
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsnMsgr]
--a------ 2006-01-24 14:37 7094272 C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Second Copy 2000]
C:\PROGRA~1\SecCopy\SecCopy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WhenUSave]
C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager]
--a------ 2006-11-30 21:49 4662776 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IMApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgImp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\Magentic.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Desktop\\incredimail_install.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avginet.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgamsvr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgcc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgemc.exe"=

S3 AN983;ADMtek AN983/AN985/ADM951X 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Adapter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AN983.sys [2002-08-28 22:59]
S3 IIUSBISP;USB Mass Storage for USB ISP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\iiusbisp.sys []

*Newly Created Service* - CATCHME
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-05-30 17:58:57 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Disk Cleanup.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
"2008-06-11 20:15:04 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job"
- C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
"2008-05-15 08:00:00 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\RegCure.job"
- C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-06-11 15:50:52
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-06-11 15:59:14
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-06-11 20:58:55

Pre-Run: 18,792,660,992 bytes free
Post-Run: 18,898,190,336 bytes free

139 --- E O F --- 2008-06-05 10:28:30


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

i Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:28:14 PM, on 6/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup -product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124} (ImagePad.ctlImagePad) - http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10721 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you recognize this directory that was created on June 4, 2008?

C:\WINDOWS\system32\*graphic1 *

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here please.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks....
Here is the list
3D Flying Easter Eggs Saver 2.3
A Bit of Irish Screen Saver 2.2
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Acrobat Reader 3.01
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Apple Software Update
AVG Free Edition
BMA_alienArrival Screen Saver
BMA_ChristmasDecorating Screen Saver
BMA_Ghosts and Phantoms Screen Saver
BMA_IrishKisses Screen Saver
BMA_TheChangingSeasons Screen Saver
BMA_Tranquil_Days Screen Saver
BMA_ValentineDoodles Screen Saver
BookWorm Deluxe 1.0
CloneDVD2
DeductionPro 2005-06
Desktop Architect
dmoon.zip
Dont Touch My Computer 1
Don't Touch My Computer 2 Screen Saver
Eat THIS
EPSON EPIC
EPSON Print CD
EPSON Printer Software
File Scavenger 2.1
GE Keyboard and Mouse 98056
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
graphic1 Screen Saver
Haunted house
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
HP PrecisionScan LTX
HP Share-to-Web
IncrediMail Xe
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Looks like Christmas
Magentic
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine
Microsoft Visual J# .NET Redistributable Package 1.1
Microsoft Works 4.5
Microsoft Works Setup Launcher
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.14)
MSDE Query
MSN Messenger 7.5
MyLayout Profile Editor
Night of the Living Dread Screen Saver
NVIDIA Gart Driver
NVIDIA Windows 2000/XP Display Drivers
patrioticroseim.zip
Pdf995 (installed by TaxCut)
PdfEdit995 (installed by TaxCut)
PrntScrn.NET
RealPlayer
Red Heart Cursors
RegCure 1.5.0.1
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB947864)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
SolSuite
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3
TaxCut 2004
TaxCut Premium 2005
TaxCut Premium 2006
TaxCut Premium 2007
Turkey
Turkey Time! Screen Saver
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
Update for Windows XP (KB946627)
VIA Rhine-Family Fast Ethernet Adapter
WINASAP2000
Winasap2003
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Hotfix - KB834707
Windows XP Hotfix - KB867282
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885884
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893066
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Service Pack 2
WinRAR archiver
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You certainly have a lot of dubious screensavers and cursors that need to be removed. This is where you've gotten yourself into trouble. You should be more careful and check these sites out before downloading their malware based programs. A good place to start is McAfee's Site Advisor. Here's the result from one that you have:

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/aaathemes.com

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove all of these:

3D Flying Easter Eggs Saver 2.3
A Bit of Irish Screen Saver 2.2
BMA_alienArrival Screen Saver
BMA_ChristmasDecorating Screen Saver
BMA_Ghosts and Phantoms Screen Saver
BMA_IrishKisses Screen Saver
BMA_TheChangingSeasons Screen Saver
BMA_Tranquil_Days Screen Saver
BMA_ValentineDoodles Screen Saver
patrioticroseim.zip
Red Heart Cursors
RegCure 1.5.0.1

I'm not sure what these are. Can you shed some light on them for me please?

dmoon.zip
Eat THIS

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

LESSON LEARNED
Eat this............ won't be removed.....says cannot open install.log file
Graphic 1 screensaver ...........wont be removed
Don't know what D.moon is...........probably a screensaver

ComboFix 08-06-10.5 - Owner 2008-06-13 17:56:30.2 - NTFSx86
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-05-13 to 2008-06-13 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 34,296 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamcatchme.sys
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 15,864 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-06-06 19:23 . 2008-06-06 19:24 12,296,433 --------- C:\AVG7QT.DAT
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-13 17:47 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-05 13:49 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 13:48 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 14:08 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg7
2008-06-04 11:46 . 2008-06-04 11:46 d-------- C:\Program Files\Panda Security
2008-06-04 06:46 . 2008-06-04 06:46 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphic1 dir
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-05 11:17 d-------- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-05-30 13:22 . 2008-05-30 13:22 d-------- C:\Program Files\D-Link
2008-05-29 17:26 . 2008-05-29 17:59 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\MSN6

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-06-13 17:16 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\filesubmit
2008-06-09 21:51 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-06-04 11:47 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes
2008-06-04 11:40 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\DeductionPro 2006
2008-05-28 20:19 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.0
2008-05-28 19:42 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\W Photo Studio Viewer
2008-05-15 16:49 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AdobeUM
2008-05-08 12:28 202,752 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rmcast.sys
2008-04-14 11:01 272,128 ------w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
2007-05-07 01:25 42,304 ----a-w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_15.58.15.46 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2008-04-21 06:44:29 3,066,880 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\SP3GDR\mshtml.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:44:29 666,112 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\SP3GDR\wininet.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:24:01 3,067,392 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:24:02 666,624 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 17,272 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\spmsg.dll
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 231,288 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\spuninst.exe
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 26,488 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 755,576 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\update\update.exe
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 382,840 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB950759\update\updspapi.dll
+ 2008-05-07 04:55:40 1,288,192 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\SP2QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:12:40 1,288,192 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\SP3GDR\quartz.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:04:15 1,288,192 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\SP3QFE\quartz.dll
+ 2007-11-30 11:18:51 17,272 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\spmsg.dll
+ 2007-11-30 11:18:51 231,288 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\spuninst.exe
+ 2007-11-30 11:18:51 26,488 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\update\spcustom.dll
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 755,576 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\update\update.exe
+ 2007-11-30 12:39:22 382,840 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB951698\update\updspapi.dll
- 2008-06-11 20:12:22 2,048 --s-a-w C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
+ 2008-06-13 22:45:16 2,048 --s-a-w C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
+ 2008-04-14 11:01:02 272,128 ------w C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\bthport.sys
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 1,024,000 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:54 1,024,000 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 151,040 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:54 151,040 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 1,054,208 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\danim.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 1,054,208 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\danim.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 1,024,000 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\browseui.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:54 1,024,000 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\browseui.dll
- 2004-08-04 06:10:37 274,304 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bthport.sys
+ 2008-04-14 11:01:02 272,128 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bthport.sys
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 151,040 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:54 151,040 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:03 1,054,208 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\danim.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 1,054,208 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\danim.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 357,888 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 357,888 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 205,312 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 205,312 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 55,808 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 55,808 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
- 2008-02-15 09:07:53 18,432 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iedw.exe
+ 2008-04-17 10:46:59 18,432 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iedw.exe
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 251,904 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 251,904 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 96,256 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\inseng.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 96,256 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\inseng.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 16,384 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 16,384 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 3,066,880 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 3,066,880 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 449,024 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 449,024 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 146,432 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 146,432 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:07 532,480 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 532,480 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:07 39,424 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 39,424 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
- 2007-10-29 22:43:03 1,287,680 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\quartz.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:18:48 1,287,680 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\quartz.dll
- 2006-07-13 08:48:58 202,240 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
+ 2008-05-08 12:28:49 202,752 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 1,499,136 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 1,499,136 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 474,112 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 474,112 -c----w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 618,496 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 618,496 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:09 666,112 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:59 666,624 -c--a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 357,888 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 357,888 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 205,312 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 205,312 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 55,808 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:55 55,808 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 251,904 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 251,904 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 96,256 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 96,256 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:04 16,384 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:56 16,384 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
- 2008-05-09 21:35:04 16,863,864 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2008-05-29 23:35:11 17,486,968 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 3,066,880 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 3,066,880 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 449,024 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 449,024 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:06 146,432 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrating.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:57 146,432 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrating.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:07 532,480 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstime.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 532,480 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstime.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:07 39,424 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 39,424 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
- 2007-10-29 22:43:03 1,287,680 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2008-05-07 05:18:48 1,287,680 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 1,499,136 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 1,499,136 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 474,112 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\shlwapi.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 474,112 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\shlwapi.dll
- 2008-03-20 19:41:20 14,640 ------w C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
+ 2007-11-30 11:18:51 17,272 ------w C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:08 618,496 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:58 618,496 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
- 2008-02-16 09:32:09 666,112 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
+ 2008-04-21 06:56:59 666,624 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
- 2008-02-15 09:06:21 351,744 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2008-04-17 10:37:04 351,744 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp3res.dll
+ 2008-06-13 22:45:32 16,384 ----atw C:\WINDOWS\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_798.dat
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 02:56 15360]
"NVIEW"="nview.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 835654 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll]
"updateMgr"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" [2006-03-30 16:45 313472]
"NCLaunch"="C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe" [2004-09-12 07:38 40960]
"Magentic"="C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe" [2008-03-09 11:00 480648]
"BackupNotify"="c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe" [2003-06-22 23:25 24576]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"S3TRAY2"="S3tray2.exe" [2003-02-25 04:33 69632 C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 4640768]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 18:04 52736]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [2003-04-07 09:07 114688]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-09-06 09:10 180269]
"zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" [ ]
"UserFaultCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u" [ ]
"TM Outbreak Agent"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" [ ]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe" [2005-11-10 13:03 36975]
"Reminder"="C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2003-06-17 20:13 118784]
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2002-09-13 23:42 212992]
"PCClient.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe" [ ]
"pccguide.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe" [ ]
"OFFICEKB"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 381440]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-05-03 01:19 323584 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2005-09-16 07:43 274432]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-03-11 17:30 243072]
"HP Software Update"="c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe" [2003-06-14 01:53 49152]
"FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 360448]
"FineReader7NewsReaderPro"="C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe" [ ]
"eTrustPPAP"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe" [ ]
"CaISSDT"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe" [ ]
"AutoTKit"="C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE" [ ]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 13:47 57344 C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE]
"Adobe Photo Downloader"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe" [ ]
"zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe" [ ]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 406016]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 146432]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-02-13 00:01:04 83360]
Service Manager.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe [2002-12-17 17:23:32 74308]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AnyDVD]
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Desktop Search]
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsnMsgr]
--a------ 2006-01-24 14:37 7094272 C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Second Copy 2000]
C:\PROGRA~1\SecCopy\SecCopy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WhenUSave]
C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager]
--a------ 2006-11-30 21:49 4662776 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IMApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgImp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\Magentic.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Desktop\\incredimail_install.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avginet.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgamsvr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgcc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgemc.exe"=

S3 AN983;ADMtek AN983/AN985/ADM951X 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Adapter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AN983.sys [2002-08-28 22:59]
S3 IIUSBISP;USB Mass Storage for USB ISP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\iiusbisp.sys []

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-05-30 17:58:57 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Disk Cleanup.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-06-13 18:08:18
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-06-13 18:21:26
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-06-13 23:21:15
ComboFix2.txt 2008-06-11 20:59:16

Pre-Run: 19,116,814,336 bytes free
Post-Run: 19,107,168,256 bytes free

251 --- E O F --- 2008-06-12 11:57:21


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:46:26 PM, on 6/13/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: IncrediFindBHO Class - {0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup -product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124} (ImagePad.ctlImagePad) - http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10655 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try to remove those three items that you can't uninstall using HijackThis.

Open HijackThis and click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Highlight the three items to be removed (the ones that follow) one at a time and then click on "Delete this entry".
*
dmoon.zip
Eat this
Graphic 1*

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
Folder::
C:\Program Files\Save
C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphic1

Registry::
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{0199DF25-9820-4bd5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\WhenUSave]
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I deleted EAT THIS and GRAPHIC 1...could not find DMOON.ZIP..
I will wait for your suggestion to find DMOON.ZIP and delete it before I run Combofix.....
Thanks,
Sheree


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We'll need to find any entries for Dmoon in the registry so please do the following:

Download the Registry Search Tool here:

http://www.billsway.com/vbspage/

Unzip it and double click on the file to run it. If your antivirus interferes you may have to disable script blocking in the antivirus. Copy and Paste the following in the search box:

*Dmoon*

Copy and paste the results here please.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I downloaded regsearch and it said........ NO FILE FOUND


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders".
Click "Apply" then "OK".

Go to Start > Search - All Files and Folders and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Now do a search from Start - Search on your computer for the following and let me know if anything is found and if so the exact name and location:

*Dmoon*


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

REGEDIT4
; RegSrch.vbs © Bill James

; Registry search results for string "dmoon" 6/14/2008 3:29:49 PM

; NOTE: This file will be deleted when you close WordPad.
; You must manually save this file to a new location if you want to refer to it again later.
; (If you save the file with a .reg extension, you can use it to restore any Registry changes you make to these values.)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-327764520-2396924532-3130607355-1003\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603]
"000"="*dmoon*"

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-327764520-2396924532-3130607355-1003\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5603]
"001"="dmoon.zip"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I probably wasn't very clear. I didn't mean for you to search the registry again with tha tool but to search your computer using the Search function from the Start menu.

Those registry keys are insignificant as they only tell us that you did a search for dmoon in the registry previously.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

All found in my computer search 
file:///C:/WINDOWS/I386/REDMOON.JP_

redmoon.jp_ c:/1386
redmoon.jp_ c:/windows/1386


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please proceed with the ComboFix instructions.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

ComboFix 08-06-10.5 - Owner 2008-06-14 17:55:32.3 - NTFSx86
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\CFScript.txt
* Created a new restore point
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-05-14 to 2008-06-14 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-10 13:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 34,296 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamcatchme.sys
2008-06-10 13:12 . 2008-06-09 20:13 15,864 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-06-06 19:23 . 2008-06-06 19:24 12,296,433 --------- C:\AVG7QT.DAT
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-13 17:47 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:49 . 2008-06-05 13:49 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\AVG7
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 13:48 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2008-06-05 13:48 . 2008-06-05 14:08 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg7
2008-06-04 11:46 . 2008-06-04 11:46 d-------- C:\Program Files\Panda Security
2008-06-04 06:46 . 2008-06-04 06:46 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphic1 dir
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-05 11:17 d-------- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2008-06-04 06:45 . 2008-06-04 06:45 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-05-30 13:22 . 2008-05-30 13:22 d-------- C:\Program Files\D-Link
2008-05-29 17:26 . 2008-05-29 17:59 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\MSN6

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-06-13 17:16 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\filesubmit
2008-06-09 21:51 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-06-04 11:47 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
2008-06-04 11:43 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes
2008-06-04 11:40 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\DeductionPro 2006
2008-05-28 20:19 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.0
2008-05-28 19:42 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\W Photo Studio Viewer
2008-05-15 16:49 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AdobeUM
2008-05-08 12:28 202,752 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rmcast.sys
2008-04-14 11:01 272,128 ------w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bthport.sys
2007-05-07 01:25 42,304 ----a-w C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( snapshot_2008-06-13_18.20.44.29 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2008-06-13 22:45:16 2,048 --s-a-w C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
+ 2008-06-13 23:29:02 2,048 --s-a-w C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
+ 2008-06-13 23:29:18 16,384 ----atw C:\WINDOWS\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_78c.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 02:56 15360]
"NVIEW"="nview.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 835654 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll]
"updateMgr"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" [2006-03-30 16:45 313472]
"NCLaunch"="C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe" [2004-09-12 07:38 40960]
"Magentic"="C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe" [2008-03-09 11:00 480648]
"BackupNotify"="c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe" [2003-06-22 23:25 24576]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"S3TRAY2"="S3tray2.exe" [2003-02-25 04:33 69632 C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll" [2003-05-03 01:19 4640768]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 18:04 52736]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [2003-04-07 09:07 114688]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2006-09-06 09:10 180269]
"zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" [ ]
"UserFaultCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u" [ ]
"TM Outbreak Agent"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" [ ]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe" [2005-11-10 13:03 36975]
"Reminder"="C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2003-06-17 20:13 118784]
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2002-09-13 23:42 212992]
"PCClient.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe" [ ]
"pccguide.exe"="C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe" [ ]
"OFFICEKB"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 381440]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2003-05-03 01:19 323584 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2005-09-16 07:43 274432]
"IncrediMail"="C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe" [2008-03-11 17:30 243072]
"HP Software Update"="c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe" [2003-06-14 01:53 49152]
"FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE"="C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe" [2005-02-16 20:52 360448]
"FineReader7NewsReaderPro"="C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe" [ ]
"eTrustPPAP"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe" [ ]
"CaISSDT"="C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe" [ ]
"AutoTKit"="C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE" [ ]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 13:47 57344 C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE]
"Adobe Photo Downloader"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe" [ ]
"zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic"="C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe" [ ]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 406016]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe" [2008-06-05 13:48 146432]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-02-13 00:01:04 83360]
Service Manager.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe [2002-12-17 17:23:32 74308]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AnyDVD]
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Google Desktop Search]
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsnMsgr]
--a------ 2006-01-24 14:37 7094272 C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Second Copy 2000]
C:\PROGRA~1\SecCopy\SecCopy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Yahoo! Pager]
--a------ 2006-11-30 21:49 4662776 C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IMApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\IncMail.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\IncrediMail\\bin\\ImpCnt.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgImp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\Magentic.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Magentic\\bin\\MgApp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner\\Desktop\\incredimail_install.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avginet.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgamsvr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgcc.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG Free\\avgemc.exe"=

S3 AN983;ADMtek AN983/AN985/ADM951X 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet Adapter;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AN983.sys [2002-08-28 22:59]
S3 IIUSBISP;USB Mass Storage for USB ISP;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\iiusbisp.sys []

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-05-30 17:58:57 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Disk Cleanup.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-06-14 18:03:01
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe [3428] 0xFF2CEDA0

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-06-14 18:11:48
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-06-14 23:11:34
ComboFix2.txt 2008-06-13 23:21:28
ComboFix3.txt 2008-06-11 20:59:16

Pre-Run: 19,046,801,408 bytes free
Post-Run: 19,039,027,200 bytes free

144 --- E O F --- 2008-06-12 11:57:21


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:30:18 PM, on 6/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S3tray2.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\MgApp.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://mystart.incredimail.com/english
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://us9.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - <default> - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_IncrediMail] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\IncrediMail\incredimail_install.exe" -startup -product IncrediMail 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OFFICEKB] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\kbdap32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "c:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\GE\98056 Keyboard and Mouse\mouse32a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "C:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\ABBYYNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\eTrust PestPatrol Anti-Spyware\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaISSDT] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust Internet Security Suite\caissdt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTKit] C:\hp\bin\AUTOTKIT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zzz_ImInstaller_Magentic] C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\ImInstaller\Magentic\magentic_install.exe -startup -product Magentic
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: mod_sm.lnk = C:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSubtract.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1663ed61-23eb-11d2-b92f-008048fdd814} (MeadCo ScriptX Advanced) - http://www.clerk.org/activex/smsx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {5881537F-6EC4-11D4-A18C-00A0C9AF5124} (ImagePad.ctlImagePad) - http://www.clerk.org/inquiry/activex/ImagePad.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup144.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Guardian (InterBaseGuardian) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase Server (InterBaseServer) - InterBase Software Corp. - C:\Program Files\Consultec\WINASAP2000\db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10626 bytes

I cannot download any updates for AVG antivirus from my computer( I have not downloaded updates for a week), so I downloaded them from another computer and put on a CD...would it be OK to put them into AVG or wait until, this problem is solved ???
Thanks, so much for your help...you have the patience of a Buddha.
Sheree


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, please go ahead and load the new AVG definitions.

Please delete this folder manually:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\*graphic1 dir*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.

Please run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from the SuperAntiSpyware and Kaspersky scans.*


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I deleted the file for Graphic 1
I updated AVG with dowloaded CD
I rebooted my computer and a notice came up stating ......Not enough memory

I can not open my program incredimail to receive emails
Computer says...could not create 1manager interface...this application has failed to start because application configuration is incorrect...reinstalling the application may fix the problem.

I tried to start Mozilla Firefox to get to the internet...it came up and shut off
AVG wont run....
I go to my neighbor to get on internet
I did a Hijack this run..if you need it

HELP


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like possible hardware problems.

I think it would be wise to back up any important data, photos, music, etc. as a precaution.

Let's take a look at the Event Vewier to see what errors may have occured.

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

My computer would not open notepad or any other large programs

I can only hand write errors of which ther were about a 100
Application red errors
6/15/08
The description of event ID(212) in source ( interbase guardian) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message dll files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /auxsource=flag to retrieve the description: see help and support details. The following information is part of the event, the registry info is missing. Please run the interbase configuration utilite to launch the server thread ERRNO: 1053

SQL server ODBC driver support error unable to load. The application cannot continue

Failing application Ipod service..........go to http://go microsoft.com/"fwlink/events.asp

Will send the system files in next reply


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

SYSTEM ERRORS
6/16/08
DHCP your computer has lost the lease to IP address 192 1681.3 on the network card with network adress 000c767300d4
6/15/08
side by side
generate activation context failed for C:/windows/system32/comt132 dll. reference error message: error message is unavailable
6/15/08
Side by side
Generate activation failed for c:windows/winsxs/x86..microsoft 3bf8a05/mfc8ou.dll

6/15/08
resolve partial assembly filed for microsoft vc80.mfclog reference error message. the referenced assembly not installed on your system

then dependent assembly not installed for the file above

50 more entries of the microsoft file errors


then 
6/15/08

the interbase server failed to start in a timely fashion
6/15/08
system start up driver failed to load...AVG core...AVG7rsxp
6/15/08
AVG mail scanner service hung on starting
6/15/08
IMAPT failed to start in timely fashion


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I might have erased the wrong graphic 1 folder, it had two dll's in it on my computer..called saver.dll
They are still in my recycle bin.....I am just so confused....

I found the graphic 1 folder in search....files and folders


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can restore that Graphic 1 folder from the recycle bin and then let me know the namnes of any files it contains please.

Download *OTScanIt.exe *to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
Disconnect from the Internet.
Close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of OTScanIt.
Open the *OTScanIt* folder and double-click on OTScanIt.exe to start the program.
Check the box that says *Scan All User Accounts*
Under Drivers select the radio button for *All*
Check the Radio buttons for Files/Folders Created Within *90 Days* and Files/Folders Modified Within *90 Days* 
Under Additional Scans check the following:
Reg - BotCheck
Reg - Disabled MS Config Items
Reg - Security Settings
Reg - Software Policy Settings
Reg - Uninstall List
File - Additional Folder Scans
File - Lop Check
File - Purity Scan
Evnt - EventViewer Errors/Warnings (last 7 days)

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it automatically.
Save that Notepad file. Click the *Format* menu and make sure that *Word wrap* is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.
Use the *Reply* button and upload Notepad file here as an attachment please.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

have restored graphic 1file.2 files named saver 1 .dll and saver 2 .dll


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do those file names have spaces in them like that?

Please carry out my previous instructions.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry..There is no spaces between saver1 and saver2
I am in the process of getting an OS file...computer says no virtual memory and wont load programs
Should I just buy another computer? 
I ran the Anti SuperSpyware program only got to 27 minutes and it froze up....
The next time I ran Anti super spyware , I stopped the scan at 25 minutes and took care of 190 problems
I could not open program to get file
I remember 132 cookies
ADWARE
When u
Trogan newdot???
I am sorry..My Aunt passed away..and my mind is mush
I have to travel 15 miles to get to a computer to write you
My computer is 2002


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Aunt.

If you wish to just back up your important files, pictures, documents, music, etc. and wipe and reformat the machine, that might be the best way to go at this point.

If you want to continue troubleshooting:

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (50)
Event ID: 4612
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 7:15:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The COM+ Event System ran out of memory during its internal processing, at line 44 of d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: ODBC
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:18:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( ODBC ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Failed to load resource DLL odbcint.dll.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:41:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Faulting application w2003.exe, version 5.9.0.0, faulting module vcl50.bpl, version 5.0.6.18, fault address 0x0005a6ec.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 77 32 30 ure w20
0018: 30 33 2e 65 78 65 20 35 03.exe 5
0020: 2e 39 2e 30 2e 30 20 69 .9.0.0 i
0028: 6e 20 76 63 6c 35 30 2e n vcl50.
0030: 62 70 6c 20 35 2e 30 2e bpl 5.0.
0038: 36 2e 31 38 20 61 74 20 6.18 at 
0040: 6f 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 offset 0
0048: 30 30 35 61 36 65 63 0d 005a6ec.
0050: 0a . 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: AVG7
Event Category: Error 
Event ID: 100
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:10:29 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
2008-06-17 00:10:29,250 GOLF [000344:000376] ERROR 000 AVG7.AM.service.CAvgAmAlertManager final construct failed: Error 0x80004005

Event Type: Error
Event Source: InterBase Guardian
Event Category: None
Event ID: 212
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:57:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 212 ) in Source ( InterBase Guardian ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The registry information is missing.
Please run the InterBase Configuration Utilite to launch the server thread. errno : 1053.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: InterBase Guardian
Event Category: None
Event ID: 212
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:42:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 212 ) in Source ( InterBase Guardian ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The registry information is missing.
Please run the InterBase Configuration Utilite to launch the server thread. errno : 1053.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (50)
Event ID: 4612
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:14:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The COM+ Event System ran out of memory during its internal processing, at line 44 of d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (50)
Event ID: 4612
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:14:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The COM+ Event System ran out of memory during its internal processing, at line 44 of d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (50)
Event ID: 4609
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:05:01 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The COM+ Event System detected a bad return code during its internal processing. HRESULT was 800706BB from line 44 of d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp. Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services to report this error.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:03:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:00:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:00:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:00:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:00:10 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:00:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:52 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:46 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:40 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:22 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:10 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:59:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:52 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:46 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:40 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:34 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:10 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:58:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 1:48:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventSystem
Event Category: (50)
Event ID: 4609
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:50:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

The COM+ Event System detected a bad return code during its internal processing. HRESULT was 800706BB from line 44 of d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\events\tier1\eventsystemobj.cpp. Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services to report this error.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:07:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:07:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:07:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:07:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:01:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:01:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:00:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:00:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:59:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: InterBase Guardian
Event Category: None
Event ID: 212
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:15:31 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 212 ) in Source ( InterBase Guardian ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The registry information is missing.
Please run the InterBase Configuration Utilite to launch the server thread. errno : 1053.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:00:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:49:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:48:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:48:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:48:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SQL Server ODBC driver support error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 0
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:47:56 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SQL Server ODBC driver support error ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Unable to load SQL Server ODBC driver resource DLL. The application cannot continue.
.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
.NET Runtime version 2.0.50727.1433 - Fatal Execution Engine Error (7A10A91E) (80131506)

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
.NET Runtime version 2.0.50727.1433 - Fatal Execution Engine Error (7A064A5F) (800703e9)

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: InterBase Guardian
Event Category: None
Event ID: 212
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:30:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 212 ) in Source ( InterBase Guardian ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The registry information is missing.
Please run the InterBase Configuration Utilite to launch the server thread. errno : 1053.
Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Userenv
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1517
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:26:16 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Windows saved user GOLF\Owner registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 8:53:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
.NET Runtime version 2.0.50727.1433 - CLR: Fatal Execution Engine Error (7A064A5F) (800703e9)

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 6/14/2008
Time: 5:40:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Hanging application firefox.exe, version 1.8.20080.40413, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 66 69 72 65 66 6f firefo
0018: 78 2e 65 78 65 20 31 2e x.exe 1.
0020: 38 2e 32 30 30 38 30 2e 8.20080.
0028: 34 30 34 31 33 20 69 6e 40413 in
0030: 20 68 75 6e 67 61 70 70 hungapp
0038: 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30 0.0.0.0
0040: 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73 at offs
0048: 65 74 20 30 30 30 30 30 et 00000
0050: 30 30 30 000 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Error
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 6/13/2008
Time: 6:45:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.8.20080.40413, faulting module firefox.exe, version 1.8.20080.40413, fault address 0x00440d9b.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 66 69 72  ure fir
0018: 65 66 6f 78 2e 65 78 65 efox.exe
0020: 20 31 2e 38 2e 32 30 30 1.8.200
0028: 38 30 2e 34 30 34 31 33 80.40413
0030: 20 69 6e 20 66 69 72 65 in fire
0038: 66 6f 78 2e 65 78 65 20 fox.exe 
0040: 31 2e 38 2e 32 30 30 38 1.8.2008
0048: 30 2e 34 30 34 31 33 20 0.40413 
0050: 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73 65 at offse
0058: 74 20 30 30 34 34 30 64 t 00440d
0060: 39 62 0d 0a 9b.. 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 6/13/2008
Time: 6:39:42 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Hanging application firefox.exe, version 1.8.20080.40413, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 66 69 72 65 66 6f firefo
0018: 78 2e 65 78 65 20 31 2e x.exe 1.
0020: 38 2e 32 30 30 38 30 2e 8.20080.
0028: 34 30 34 31 33 20 69 6e 40413 in


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

0030: 20 68 75 6e 67 61 70 70 hungapp
0038: 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 2e 30 0.0.0.0
0040: 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66 73 at offs
0048: 65 74 20 30 30 30 30 30 et 00000
0050: 30 30 30 000 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 6/12/2008
Time: 5:22:37 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Hanging application IncMail.exe, version 5.7.0.3476, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 49 6e 63 4d 61 69 IncMai
0018: 6c 2e 65 78 65 20 35 2e l.exe 5.
0020: 37 2e 30 2e 33 34 37 36 7.0.3476
0028: 20 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 67 in hung
0030: 61 70 70 20 30 2e 30 2e app 0.0.
0038: 30 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f 0.0 at o
0040: 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 30 ffset 00
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 30 000000 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 6/11/2008
Time: 3:16:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Hanging application incredimail_installer.exe, version 7.0.0.1425, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 69 6e 63 72 65 64 incred
0018: 69 6d 61 69 6c 5f 69 6e imail_in
0020: 73 74 61 6c 6c 65 72 2e staller.
0028: 65 78 65 20 37 2e 30 2e exe 7.0.
0030: 30 2e 31 34 32 35 20 69 0.1425 i
0038: 6e 20 68 75 6e 67 61 70 n hungap
0040: 70 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 2e p 0.0.0.
0048: 30 20 61 74 20 6f 66 66 0 at off
0050: 73 65 74 20 30 30 30 30 set 0000
0058: 30 30 30 30 0000 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Hang
Event Category: (101)
Event ID: 1002
Date: 6/10/2008
Time: 1:10:13 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Hanging application IncMail.exe, version 5.7.0.3476, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 48 61 6e 67 ion Hang
0010: 20 20 49 6e 63 4d 61 69 IncMai
0018: 6c 2e 65 78 65 20 35 2e l.exe 5.
0020: 37 2e 30 2e 33 34 37 36 7.0.3476
0028: 20 69 6e 20 68 75 6e 67 in hung
0030: 61 70 70 20 30 2e 30 2e app 0.0.
0038: 30 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f 0.0 at o
0040: 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 30 ffset 00
0048: 30 30 30 30 30 30 000000

SYSTEM

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:53:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:50:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:50:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:20:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7011
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:20:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the WZCSVC service.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:18:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:18:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:13:13 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:05:44 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{BA126AE5-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:05:05 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 9:03:02 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:30:19 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:25:14 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:24:43 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:23:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AFD
AmdK7
Avg7Core
Avg7RsW
Avg7RsXP
Fips
IPSec
MRxSmb
NetBIOS
NetBT
RasAcd
Rdbss
SASDIFSV
SASKUTIL
Tcpip

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:23:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IPSEC Services service depends on the IPSEC driver service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:23:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the AFD Networking Support Environment service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:23:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The DNS Client service depends on the TCP/IP Protocol Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:23:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The DHCP Client service depends on the NetBT service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:22:59 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{BA126AE5-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:22:57 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{BA126AE5-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:22:55 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:17:27 AM


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

User: NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {73E709EA-5D93-4B2E-BBB0-99B7938DA9E4} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:14:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7011
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:14:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the AudioSrv service.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:14:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/18/2008
Time: 7:14:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 10:21:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 9:20:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 9:18:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 9:18:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 9:18:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 7:48:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 7:48:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 6:58:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 6:58:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Application Layer Gateway Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 6:58:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Application Layer Gateway Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 6:55:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/17/2008
Time: 6:55:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:07:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:07:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:01:52 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:00:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:00:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Ma


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

nifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 10:18:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:10:55 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:09:52 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. " attempting to start the service iPodService with arguments "-Service" in order to run the server:
{7A7FB085-6068-4898-8CCA-480A9187277C}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:09:52 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The iPodService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:09:52 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPodService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:09:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:09:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:08:00 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:08:00 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:03:36 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:01:22 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:59:09 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:54:50 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:54:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AmdK7
Avg7Core
Avg7RsW
Avg7RsXP
Fips

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:53:36 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:53:04 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:42:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7034
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:17:55 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Machine Debug Manager service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7034
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:17:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The MSSQLSERVER service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:08:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:08:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:06:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The iPodService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:06:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPodService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:06:21 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. " attempting to start the service iPodService with arguments "-Service" in order to run the server:
{7A7FB085-6068-4898-8CCA-480A9187277C}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:05:51 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:05:44 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:05:44 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:05:43 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:05:43 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:55 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:55 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:55 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:45 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:45 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:45 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:38 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:38 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:38 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:35 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:35 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:35 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:35 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:01:05 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:00:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:32:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:32:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:31:50 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {F2F6A7B0-0E74-49BF-ABDF-8A0778554472} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:31:14 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:31:14 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The iPodService service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:31:14 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPodService service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:31:06 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. " attempting to start the service iPodService with arguments "-Service" in order to run the server:
{7A7FB085-6068-4898-8CCA-480A9187277C}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:30:29 PM
User:  N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:30:29 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:30:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:30:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:30:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:39 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {F2F6A7B0-0E74-49BF-ABDF-8A0778554472} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:28:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:57 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:03 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:03 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:26:03 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time:  6:24:14 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:13:19 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:12:22 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:09:44 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AmdK7
Avg7Core
Avg7RsW
Avg7RsXP
Fips

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:08:32 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:04:27 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {F2F6A7B0-0E74-49BF-ABDF-8A0778554472} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:56 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {F2F6A7B0-0E74-49BF-ABDF-8A0778554472} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:02 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:02 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:03:02 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:02:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:02:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:02:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:58:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:57:42 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the InterBase Server service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:55:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:55:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:47:42 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:46:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AmdK7
Avg7Core
Avg7RsW
Avg7RsXP
Fips

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:45:27 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:42:43 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The InterBase Server service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:42:43 PM


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the InterBase Server service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:42:43 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:42:42 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:36:50 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:31:50 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:27:42 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:20:37 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:20:34 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:20:29 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:20:03 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:16:38 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:12:29 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 4:06:54 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:58:41 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:57:07 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:55:09 PM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service StiSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A1F4E726-8CF1-11D1-BF92-0060081ED811}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:54:54 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AmdK7
Avg7Core
Avg7RsW
Avg7RsXP
Fips

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:54:16 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10005
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:54:16 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer: GOLF
Description:
DCOM got error "This service cannot be started in Safe Mode " attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:31:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:31:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:31:48 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:31:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:31:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was Error Message is unavailable

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:30:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:30:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:30:58 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:27:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:25:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:25:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 3:17:30 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.1.3 on the Network Card with network address 000C767300D4.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: BROWSER
Event Category: None
Event ID: 8007
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:18:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The browser was unable to update the service status bits. The data is the error.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: be 06 00 00 ¾... 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: BROWSER
Event Category: None
Event ID: 8007
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 2:17:21 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The browser was unable to update the service status bits. The data is the error.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 6a 04 00 00 j... 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 12:56:10 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\system32\firewall.cpl. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 11:44:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.1.3 on the Network Card with network address 000C767300D4.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:01:58 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C}. The error:
"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe" /PDFShell -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:01:58 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C}. The error:
"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe" /PDFShell -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:01:58 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:01:28 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:00:58 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 9:00:28 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:58:53 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:58:23 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:57:53 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:55:11 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C}. The error:
"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe" /PDFShell -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:55:10 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C}. The error:
"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe" /PDFShell -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10010
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 8:55:10 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The server {98D9A6F1-4696-4B5E-A2E8-36B3F9C1E12C} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:14:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....?..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 b8 16 2b 00 00 00 00 .¸.+....
0028: 80 d7 1f 00 00 00 00 00 ?×......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 01 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 88 13 00 00 ....?...
0050: 00 00 00 00 68 b2 b2 ff ....h²²ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 08 40 b4 ff [email protected]´ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 d7 62 05 00 ....×b..
0068: 28 00 00 05 62 d7 00 00 (...b×..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 05 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:14:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....?..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 b8 16 2b 00 00 00 00 .¸.+....
0028: 16 d7 1f 00 00 00 00 00 .×......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 01 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 88 13 00 00 ....?...
0050: 00 00 00 00 68 b2 b2 ff ....h²²ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 08 40 b4 ff [email protected]´ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 d7 62 05 00 ....×b..
0068: 28 00 00 05 62 d7 00 00 (...b×..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 05 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:14:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....?..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 b8 16 2b 00 00 00 00 .¸.+....
0028: cd d6 1f 00 00 00 00 00 ÍÖ......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 01 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 88 13 00 00 ....?...
0050: 00 00 00 00 68 b2 b2 ff ....h²²ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 08 40 b4 ff [email protected]´ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 d7 62 05 00 ....×b..
0068: 28 00 00 05 62 d7 00 00 (...b×..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 05 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:14:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....?..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 b8 16 2b 00 00 00 00 .¸.+....
0028: 7a d6 1f 00 00 00 00 00 zÖ......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 01 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 88 13 00 00 ....?...
0050: 00 00 00 00 68 b2 b2 ff ....h²²ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 08 40 b4 ff [email protected]´ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 d7 62 05 00 ....×b..
0068: 28 00 00 05 62 d7 00 00 (...b×..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 05 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Cdrom
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 7:14:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The device, \Device\CdRom1, has a bad block.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 03 00 68 00 01 00 b8 00 ..h...¸.
0008: 00 00 00 00 07 00 04 c0 .......À
0010: 00 01 00 00 9c 00 00 c0 ....?..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 b8 16 2b 00 00 00 00 .¸.+....
0028: d8 d4 1f 00 00 00 00 00 ØÔ......
0030: ff ff ff ff 01 00 00 00 ÿÿÿÿ....
0038: 40 00 00 c4 02 00 01 00 @..Ä....
0040: 00 20 0a 12 48 02 00 40 . [email protected]
0048: 00 00 00 00 88 13 00 00 ....?...
0050: 00 00 00 00 68 b2 b2 ff ....h²²ÿ
0058: 00 00 00 00 08 40 b4 ff [email protected]´ÿ
0060: 02 00 00 00 d7 62 05 00 ....×b..
0068: 28 00 00 05 62 d7 00 00 (...b×..
0070: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0078: f0 00 03 00 00 00 00 0a ð.......
0080: 00 00 00 00 11 05 00 00 ........
0088: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:08 AM


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 6:58:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 6/16/2008
Time: 5:18:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.1.3 on the Network Card with network address 000C767300D4.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:21:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:21:40 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:21:32 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:21:32 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:21:31 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:20:50 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:20:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:20:49 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:20:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:20:19 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:17:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:17:41 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:17:37 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:15:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The InterBase Server service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:15:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the InterBase Server service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:15:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:15:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:10:32 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:10:32 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:10:32 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7026
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:07:14 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
Avg7Core
Avg7RsXP

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7022
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:07:14 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The AVG E-mail Scanner service hung on starting.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:07:12 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:07:12 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:07:12 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:06:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:06:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:06:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:05:29 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:05:29 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:05:28 PM


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:05:28 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:33 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:33 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:33 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:27 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 10:04:15 PM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\ImMangrU.dll. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:46:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\ImBookU.dll. Reference error message: Error Message is unavailable
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 32
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:40:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: DCOM
Event Category: None
Event ID: 10000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:53 AM
User: GOLF\Owner
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Unable to start a DCOM Server: {F2F6A7B0-0E74-49BF-ABDF-8A0778554472}. The error:
"The paging file is too small for this operation to complete. "
Happened while starting this command:
"C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe" -Embedding

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\ImWrappU.dll. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Information
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7036
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The iPodService service entered the running state.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Information
Event Source: Application Popup
Event Category: None
Event ID: 26
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Application popup: avgcc.exe - Application Error : The application failed to initialize properly (0xc000012d). Click on OK to terminate the application.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_x-ww_3bf8fa05\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: SideBySide
Event Category: None
Event ID: 59
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:36:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7023
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:33:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:30:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
The InterBase Server service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 6/15/2008
Time: 9:30:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: GOLF
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the InterBase Server service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to ask someone else to take a look at those errors.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You've posted a lot of event log errors -- most of them appear to be for "SidebySide" (or rather an application it wants to run)

Since this article appears relevant I'm going to ask you to follow its directions and then post only NEW event log errors received after the install.

Also please review for me any current issues -- since the thread started out as a download problem -- I'm not sure if that still remains

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923014

Also, I'd suggest creating a new User Account and testing any issues under that as well as your normal one. Also, for downloading issues if you are only using IE -- see if you can install and use a different browser such as Firefox or Opera.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Rog.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I still cannot download any program because the speed is almost zero and takes hours, then its canceled.
I downloaded vcredit_x86 from another computer and put it on my computer.....It will not run or extract file..I get error
I am a real beginner here on computer....I appreciate your help


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What type of connection do you have? If connected through a router -- have you tried directly connecting to the modem?

Does a different User Account make any difference?

How about if you start in Safe Mode with Networking support and select the built-in Administrator account (not your normal one)?

Are you able to set a system restore point and return to it?

If connecting directly to the modem does not make a difference; set a System Restore point and then do the following:

Go to Start > run and enter *cmd*

At the command prompt type and enter each line separately:

*NETSH WINSOCK RESET 
NETSH INT IP RESET
NETSH WINHTTP RESET PROXY
IPCONFIG /FLUSHDNS
*

Then reboot.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did all that...still cant even install AVG 8...it shows up in task manager as running 4 of the AVG8.....

User change makes no difference 
I have direct access to modem with at&t DSL


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

And another computer connected to the same modem or router has no problem?

So you are having problems both downloading an application fully -- and installing those you have already downloaded? And this occurs both in normal and in Safe Mode?

>> Do ctrl-alt-del to open up the task manager. Select the "performance" tab. Let me know what you see under:

*Physical Memory*

*Total:* this is your total installed ram -- "physical" memory
*Available:* this is the amt of real "physical" memory presently uncommitted

*Commit Charge*

*Total:* this is the combination of total physical and virtual memory currently in use
*Limit:* this is the total physical and virtual memory available
*Peak:* this is the most you have had in use in this session

>> When you look at the task manager's processes tab -- is there any process other than "system idle process" taking up a high CPU percentage?

>> How much free space is available on the disk ?

Finally, there is a short script available on this page -- you should be able to download it to the desktop; if you cannot follow the alternate instructions I give you.

To download it, right click on the "click here" line and select "save target as". When downloaded you willl see a VBS icon.

Run that; once it completes reboot the computer and test things.

http://winhlp.com/node/10

If you are unable to download it follow these instructions instead:

open the Device Manager (run * devmgmt.msc*) and select the entry for IDE ATA/Atapi and select the Primary IDE > Advanced Settings, does it say the "_*current transfer mode*_" is Ultra DMA or PIO?

If it says PIO or even just DMA (rather than "ULTRA" DMA, first ensure "Use DMA if Available" is selected, then select the driver tab and uninstall the driver and reboot. Then check again.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Physical Memory
Total 228848
Available 115468

Commit Charge
Total 127440
Limit 559812
Peak 298860


SYSTEM IDLE 16K
Explorer.Exe 12,440
Sychost.exe system 16,912 
IMapp.exe owner 13,480


I will be working on other instructions.
never tried downloading in SAFE MODE


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The preliminary results you post are intriguing. While your "current" memory usage is quite normal -- at some point in the session your "Peak" usage exceeded your installed ram.

When this happens a lot of drive "paging" can occur which will substantially slow the system.

I don't know what application or excercise might have caused that -- but safe mode testing (with networking support for downloads) is certainly in order.

As for the CPU usage -- what you have reported is "memory" usage -- not the CPU percentage which is directly under that column.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help
CPU 0%
I cant open to install AVG8 in safe mode......cant download from internet either....I quess I really need some type of Anti Virus on my computer...
My computer will not let AVG7 run at all......when I start the computer


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I tried downloading AVG 8 in safe mode.......Download error said could not be saved because the source file could not be read


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

And this problem downloading in Safe Mode occurs even if you are connected directly to the modem?

I don't expect much from this, but let's have a look.

Go to Start > run, and enter *netsh diag gui*

You will briefly see a command window open and close and after a little bit (be patient) the Windows Help and Support window will open with a Network diagnostic tool.

Select Scan and when the scan is complete copy and save the text (there's a tab for doing that) and upload it here as an attachment.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I do not have a router...so yes, I did try to download from Internet from safe mode
I have direct modem to bellsouth Xtreme DSL 6.0
Sheree


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You say you don't have a router -- but the diagnostic sees a router.



> Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
> Request timed out.


The 192 ... addresses are router addresses

In any case it appears you have a failed Fast Ethernet Adapter:



> + Network Adapters
> 
> FAILED
> + [00000001] VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter (FAILED)
> ...


Lol, I'm going to ask John Will for his take on this as network diagnostics are not my strongest suit


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am sorry..I did not think I had a router..I thought you needed two or more computers for a router..I only have one in the house..

I just purchased and installed the ethernet card (D LINK fast ethernet PCI 10/100) ..a month ago...the other two failed and bellsouth ( AT&T) told me to buy and install another ethernet card because, I cvould not connect to the internet at the time


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The "modem" you have is doubtless a modem/router. The exact make/model would be useful here.


Have you tried a new cable? Also, did AT&T replace the modem/router? Multiple NIC failures would point to some sort of power/grounding issue, so simply replacing the NIC obviously isn't the solution.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks John -- does it sound like the problem is on the motherboard then?

Is it possible the card is just not seated properly -- or the slot is dodgy?

Would a USB ethernet adapter be a better way to go in this situation?

Also


> I just purchased and installed the ethernet card (D LINK fast ethernet PCI 10/100)


That's not what is being seen though? _VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter looks_ more like an onboard LAN


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think the onboard NIC should be disabled manually, if you installed a PCI NIC card.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

AT & T swears I do not have a router..They also say it is my computer that has the problem ..
I have a MOTOROLA ( 2 months old) from AT&T
I have replaced a ethernet cable, and as I said the ethernet D link card

.I do have another modem dialup that goes directly to a Medicaid billing site..I disconnected that modem as it will be obsolete in July
That did not correct the slow internet, or downloading problems

What are you saying to do???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you tell us what model the MOTOROLA modem is?

Was the dial-up modem external?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been trying for an hour to get to this page...5-10 minutes to open a page..then it freezes and have to shut page down...get off internet...shut computer down...reboot,,,STRANGE
There is only 2 markings on Motorola
MAC 001d6b2c53dc
Serial # 36459484
The other dial up modem was external.....called BLITZZ


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AT-T-Motoro...0-02-1002_W0QQitemZ290239509295QQcmdZViewItem

Does it look like this?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

YES, that is the exact motorola.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, that is what John Will suspected. He probably won't be back on until tomorrow morning. At least we've made some progress. It does appear that your modem is a modem/router


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you look in the Device Manager (run: *devmgmt.msc*) -- what do you see under Network Adapters?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

VIA Rhine 11 fast ethernet adapter
VIA Rhine 11 fast ethernet adapter

just those two under network adapters


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to reseat the add in adapter card.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you mean to re install the D-Link card??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, take it out, then re-insert it. It appears that it isn't being recognized.

Be sure that it is secure in the slot.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We may need John to shed some more light on this as it appears the "Via Rhine" identification may be for drivers installed with a particular D-link card designed for compatibilty with Via chipsets.

Do you have the D-Link model number and did you ever install the most recent drivers for it availiable from their web site?

Is this the card here ? >> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=122

But I think you do probably need to try reseating the card or trying a different PCI slot if one is available.

You should also uninstall both those instances from the Device Manager and let it get redetected.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

yes, that is the exact D-LINK
no I never used updated drivers


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't know for sure if the drivers available on that site are updated from the installation CD -- but I'd try following their directions to install them.

Not sure why you are seeing 2 instances of the NIC in the Device Manager -- but if you remove both and start from scratch with the downloaded drivers it will be interesting to see if anything changes.

Read their installation PDF for the XP version.

And probably a good idea to set a System Restore point before the installation -- though I don't know how much worse off you can be.

By the way, do you know if your motherboard has a VIA chipset?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't know what a Via Chipset is.....
I did as instructed.......
Nothing changed...still slow pages on internet and no download speed


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I really don't know what to suggest now then, do you still see the same entries in the Device Manager?

Did you also physically reseat the device in its PCI slot?

Can you provide the HP model number of your computer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This might be a crazy question, but do you have the ethernet cable plugged into the PCI NIC card, not the onboard adapter?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have tried for days to reply...TechGuys keep saying not enough characters

ethernet cord is plugged into computer
Under Network Adapters it says
D-Link
Via II 

I physically reseated the D-Link Card
I tried to send model #..I am now at friends computer...
My computer remains with slooooow internet...no downloading...
I also noticed that the internet was coming up on a Via II card while the d_link is disabled...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The ethernet cord needs to be plugged into the DLink, is this where you have it plugged in? Also, go to the VIA card and disable it where you saw it, then double click the DLink to enable it.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did as instructed

The ethernet cord is plugged into the spot on the computer that says ethernet , not into the d-link card

The phone line is connnected into the d-link card
I cannot have home phone service if it is not connected to the d-link card

So, I cannot connect the ethernet cord to d-link card

??????


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't understand -- the modem has a "DSL Port" -- that is where the "phone line" should connect to.

The ethernet cable goes from the ethernet jack on the modem to the ethernet jack on the Dlink card.

Why should you think it needs to be otherwise? The "ethernet port on your PC" _IS _the Dlink card once installed.

http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/2210-02/downloads/2210-02_UserManual.pdf


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm surprised you can even connect with it set up that way


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Me too -- and there is another computer on this network -- or is it connected in an entirely different configuration?


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

The phone line is in the DSL port on the modem

The ethernet cord is in the modem ethernet jack and in the computer( it says ethernet in the jack ) not in the D-Link card jack
There is nothing connected to the D-link card
My internet service does not work with the ethernet cord connected to the d-link jack

That is the way that the AT&T Tech guy set it up on my computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, if your mission is to get the DLink card in the computer to work, rather than the onboard port, it's going to have to be connected to that card.

And I suppose this is a crazy question, but, if nothing is connected to the DLink card, why did you bother to install it?  And in an above post, you said the phone line wouldn't work unless it was connected to the DLink card? 

I think you need to unplug everything and start over.

Look close at the jacks.

Phone line from wall goes into DSL modem where it reads phone line. There shouldn't be any other phone line running to the computer.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

there is no other computer
Its screwy...these connections


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the Dlink Card was previously disabled and the onboard Via chip Enabled -- that is why the Dlink card didn't work..

Try plugging the Ethernet cable into the Dlink card and go to the device manager and make sure to enable it. When the device is enabled the option will appear to "disable this device". You should alse see that the "status" says the device is "working properly"

Make sure the Via device is disabled. Nothing should be plugged into it.


----------



## sher187 (Jun 5, 2008)

YOU ARE RIGHT...the d-link was disabled by the motherboard and the VIA II on the motherboard was automatically enabled to connect to internet
The d-link was only for dialup service..that AT&T told me to replace a month ago...totally useless for my DSL connection with AT&T

I called AT&T again complaining about the connections and slow internet service....they finally after a month sent someone out to fix........
SOLVED>>>>they forgot to put filters on the phone lines and the modem and ethernet cords were bad..( I only had service with AT&T two months)..........
I REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYONES HELP........AND MY INTERNET IS FAST ......AS IT SHOULD BE WITH 6.0MB


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the follow up!

I still don't understand the issue with the DLink, but, if you're happy, we're all happy


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm happy too. :up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm sure the Dlink could be used for Ethernet -- but just never was setup properly and if the cables were bad -- that's something else too.

If they set this up originally with no filters -- shame on them! They should even come with a do-it-yourself kit with instructions.

Glad all is well.


----------

